# 1959 Schwinn Middleweight Speedster Boys



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2017)

Just listed by me; asking $200
https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/1959-schwinn-boys-middleweight/6322118585.html


----------

